# Texas meet # 3



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

:wave: Hey all, anyone for a 3rd meet-up on the weekend of the 17th or 18th? I have finished the LT 2000 interface cable after working out various bugs The IR photoresisitors work but will need mucho lighting. I have other regular photoresistors that are more sensitive plus a little smaller as well(3mm). Im waiting for the pedestrian crossover to arrive to use as the LED light gantry. I will be changing the track layout starting tonight. Brian and Mike, let me know if that weekend is good for ya'll. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

MaximuM said:


> :wave: Hey all, anyone for a 3rd meet-up on the weekend of the 17th or 18th? I have finished the LT 2000 interface cable after working out various bugs The IR photoresisitors work but will need mucho lighting. I have other regular photoresistors that are more sensitive plus a little smaller as well(3mm). Im waiting for the pedestrian crossover to arrive to use as the LED light gantry. I will be changing the track layout starting tonight. Brian and Mike, let me know if that weekend is good for ya'll. :thumbsup:



Hey Max, I'll check with Janet tomorrow...and check out the calendar to make sure we're clear. I'll also let my dad know....so he can plan ahead to be there too........I've gotta get him racing soon...lmao.

Let's try to get the whole gang in on this........ I've also got another friend of mine that I talked with today......and he said that he'd possibly come out next time too. I know he's got a ton of JL pullback bodies to sell  

I'm working on Shawn's El Camino right now....and my bug is now painted and clearcoated.....I painted it with "House of Kolor" Limetime green pearl paint....so it looks like a vintage Redline Hot Wheel VW bug :thumbsup:


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice Brian, bring that bug when you get back to work, I want to see it. Yes lets try to get everyone here. Ive yet to hear from Mike. I may take a JL body or two, who knows? Lol.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

MaximuM said:


> Nice Brian, bring that bug when you get back to work, I want to see it.



Will do man..... I *should* have Shawn's Elky done in time for my return to work on Thursday......I've gotta make a descision on which set of stripes to go with......  

I also *should* have some new slots to show off....if the postman is nice to me tomorrow...lol


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Hey, guys.

I just got back from a trip, so I haven't been online in a couple days. You can count me in! Saturday the 17 would be best for me. I'm gonna try to remember to bring my digital camera this time.

Let me know if there's anything else I can bring.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> I just got back from a trip, so I haven't been online in a couple days. You can count me in! Saturday the 17 would be best for me. I'm gonna try to remember to bring my digital camera this time.
> 
> Let me know if there's anything else I can bring.



Cool beans man......I'll have some new goodies to show off..... and my bug will be back with a vengeance


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well, I finally got a chance to drag my dad over to Max's last night....and he had a BLAST! He kept telling me after we left that he had a great time......so I think he's hooked into racing with us.....lol, if we can only keep him focused :thumbsup: 

I ran some more laps with my Bug.....damn that thing is a screamer. Max's copper colored Tjet Camaro runs pretty strong also. I think if I could get my Tjet Nova to handle a bit better it might just be a bit faster than my Bug.

By next weekend I'll hopefully have a couple new runners built and ready to rule the track.......gotta get wrenchin' :tongue:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I have a lot of work to do before I will have a track & space set up capable of hosting a meetup. I've been getting bombarded at work lately (which is a good thing $$$).


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> I have a lot of work to do before I will have a track & space set up capable of hosting a meetup. I've been getting bombarded at work lately (which is a good thing $$$).


Mike, no worries my friend....I know that you're REALLY busy. I'm hoping to get my track up soon....but then again, I keep saying that  I'm in a pretty big financial hole right now....and trying to dig myself out one day at a time....so unfortunately it may be a few months before I'll have the cash to buy my power supply that I need.

Till then I just enjoy tinkering with cars...and running on Max's track.

My dad and I talked with Max last night....and we may begin running some races at my dad's house next door in the garage.......on that huge oval track that you and I used to run on Mike. This way, we'd have PLENTY of room for everyone...AND a couple of huge grilles for BBQ too :thumbsup: 

I think my dad had forgotten exactly how much fun slot cars are.......he was smiling and acting like a little kid again last night...lol

I'm lookin' forward to next weekend though


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Mike, I'm not going to be able to make Max's on Saturday......would you mind if we pushed it to Sunday???

Reason is, The TV show "PINKS!" is going to be filming a show at Houston Raceway Park in Baytown on Saturday...and a friend of mine is taking his 'Stang. I'll be able to make Sunday......

let us know if that's cool man..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Sunday might be OK, but I'll have to make an earlier day of it.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> Sunday might be OK, but I'll have to make an earlier day of it.



Hey bro, that'd be fine my me.... how early??? I'll run it past Max,Shawn, and Jayson at work tomorrow...... also I'll let my dad know too...he should be free as well 

Just wait till you see the goodies that I have....hehehehhe


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy all, Sunday seems to be better for all to get together. Basically from noon on will be fine. Im still working on these photo-cells. The LED's are giving me the headache but hopefully we will be counting laps by this Sunday.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I had a good time today. I enjoyed hanging out, as usual. Time flew by too quickly. We had a wild little race going for a while. No cars were harmed this time eh? I wish I could have stayed for grub. 

I hope Billy becomes a regular part of our meetups. The lap counter seems to be coming along nicely. From what I've read, the lighting & sensitivity on the sensors seems to be a hassle for almost everyone. 

Brian, nice job on your cars! It's sad when I have to pull out a Tomy SG+ to race a friggin' TJet!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike, I too hope that dad becomes a regular. Alot will depend on work, and how busy he becomes with that. Dad is a "residential" general contractor.....so sometimes he ends up bidding on work on the weekends 

Dad has a nice supply of cars.....I guess we just need to focus on one or two classes.....then decide what cars we plan to run......and begin tweaking for that class.

As for my Tjet Camaro......lol, she's got a bit of pep,eh? :tongue: I can't take all the credit for that though......I've gotta throw in a BIG Thanks to Gearbuster for the kick ass powerplant :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Brian said:


> Brian ,
> That thing must have been Freaky fast..  Nice chattin with ya last night.. I will dig a little deeper in the box next time..  :devil:
> 
> Captain Fred,
> ...


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Billy was running his SRT Daytona, Max was running his Tyco Vette and his LifeLike T-Bird, Brian was alternating between his Camaro & his wicked little Bug. I got tired of getting smoked, so I pulled out an SG+. That's the fastest car I own! :roll:

I would like to run some non magnetized, box stock TJets sometimes too. I guess controllers might be an issue for you guys though. I'm planning on getting at least one more Nitro 120.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Steve, don't forget the one other ingredient for fun....beer....lol


Mike, dude, I bought some Wizzard Patriots on an Ebay auction after you left.....and one is already sold to Jayson :freak: I was hoping to either buy a controller....or get some more Tjet speed parts (one can never go fast enough...and I've got the need for MAJOR speed)....but when I spotted this auction ending I just had to go for it. 

I will hopefully soon buy one of those controllers though.....hell, my Camaro ran so much smoother with it....lol

I've got a bunch of other goodies coming in the mail soon......so you just never know what I might break out next...lol!

I keep telling myself that I'm not touching the Bug though......she runs too good to mangle...hahahha

But that Camaro on the other hand....is only going to get faster....I promise you that


----------

